# FreeBSD DVD



## susanth (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi friends,

I was searching for making FreeBSD DVD from the CDROM iso distribution.

Finally landed on this link >> Creating Your Own FreeBSD 7.0 DVD http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/bsd-guru/creating-your-own-freebsd-70-dvd-22791

A nice step by step way to do the task.

Why FreeBSD is still on CDROM Standard  ?
May be to get Wide Reachablity 

A Single DVD is easy to install; No Disk Swapping Overhead


----------



## Sylhouette (Nov 21, 2008)

If i recall correct the new release of 7.1 will include a dvd

Also in the snapshot directory there are -CURRENT dvd images.

regards,
Johan Hendriks


----------



## susanth (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the latest info


----------



## lyuts (Nov 21, 2008)

Upcoming releases 6.4 and 7.1 will be available on DVD.


----------



## keramida@ (Nov 21, 2008)

*FreeBSD on DVD*

Yep, the next releases will also be available on DVD.

Thanks to Ken Smith who added the necessary _makefile glue_, it should be possible to download 7.1-RELEASE in one DVD image (instead of 2-3 CD-ROM images).


----------



## susanth (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks to all FreeBSD developers


----------



## Kitche (Nov 23, 2008)

for a while I just used Dru's dvd script to make FreeBSD dvds worked quite well actually


----------



## susanth (Nov 29, 2008)

lyuts said:
			
		

> Upcoming releases 6.4 and 7.1 will be available on DVD.



6.4 DVD release not found


----------



## tingo (Nov 29, 2008)

susanth said:
			
		

> 6.4 DVD release not found



Were are you looking?
I think it is this one:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/6.4/6.4-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz
Note: DVD available only for i386 and amd64, according to the release announcement.


----------



## bsddaemon (Nov 29, 2008)

susanth said:
			
		

> Why FreeBSD is still on CDROM Standard  ?
> May be to get Wide Reachablity
> 
> A Single DVD is easy to install; No Disk Swapping Overhead



IIRC, the explaination to not offer DVD is because of the excessive bandwidth. Also, most users dont need DVD, but if we do offer DVD, they still download because they dont wanna feel like missing anything. 

Personally I never download FreeBSD DVD. If I need to do fresh install, I just download the Fixit CD and choose FTP install


----------



## corrosion (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't see a real need for a dvd. When I needed an ISO I simply downloaded the 1st CD ISO. Enough for a clean and simple install. After that, ports and everything online


----------



## Djn (Nov 29, 2008)

corrosion said:
			
		

> I don't see a real need for a dvd. When I needed an ISO I simply downloaded the 1st CD ISO. Enough for a clean and simple install. After that, ports and everything online



I guess it's useful if you've got a slow line at home, but access to a fast line somewhere else.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 29, 2008)

Most people like DVD's now so they don't have to switch discs out since I do know that sysinstall sometimes can ask for one disc then ask for the other disc that was in the drive before the new disc was placed in.


----------



## fonz (Nov 30, 2008)

*Indeed*



			
				Djn said:
			
		

> I guess it's useful if you've got a slow line at home, but access to a fast line somewhere else.



You're quite right.

I remember that when I first got into FreeBSD (with 3.3-RELEASE) I had a badass Internet connection available at the university but *no* Internet at all in my dorm room. Therefore, the ports collection was no option but fortunately there was a coherent set of binary packages on discs. However, changing discs like a DJ was a bit of a hassle. So in my opinion there *are* some valid reasons for having a DVD rather than 3 or 4 CDs.

Fonz


----------



## susanth (Dec 2, 2008)

tingo said:
			
		

> Were are you looking?
> ...



Thanks for the pointer;

I was looking http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/
[ It seems that a Torrent version of DVD is not there ]
Compared to FTP, torrent is helpful to reduce server load; Is it so ?

found in FTP : ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-amd64/6.4/


----------



## ichenchenweb (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks! I think DVD is more convenient.


----------



## susanth (Dec 2, 2008)

bsddaemon said:
			
		

> ...not offer DVD is because of the excessive bandwidth. Also, most users dont need DVD, ...



Let the DVD be in Torrent format only; there by saving enough Bandwidth.

in Case of 6.4 release; the FTP has DVD and Torrent has no DVD !!!
If it was reverse, there would be a good amount of bandwidth saving.

_...but if we do offer DVD, they still download because they dont wanna feel like missing anything..._ 

I don't think so. If we have 1.44 Floppy disk version of Base system and such disk images. Will people download that too to avoid missing feeling... ?
I don't think so. (Sorry; it's only my view)

These are the situations where moderator could Put a poll and understand the end users Feeling; by looking into the voting result. For E.g.:
=============================================
Do you Like a DVD image of FreeBSD Release ?
1) No DVD; CDROM is enough
2) Yes; CD & DVD Required
3) DVD alone is enough
=============================================

NOTE: Please make note that every one in the world does not have high speed internet to do FTP install.


----------



## unimatrix (Dec 3, 2008)

I know the PC-BSD folks had offered a DVD download. Previously I'd only downloaded CD 1 and used the Ports from there.  But I'm doing a lot of test configurations in a particular VM which plays nice with FBSD 7 save for networking functions.  So I've been playing the .iso juggling the past day.  

I've been testing other distros with either live DVD's or distros on DVD and it's been nice to have 1 .iso for installation.


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 5, 2008)

susanth said:
			
		

> Let the DVD be in Torrent format only]
> 
> +1
> 
> ...


----------



## Citsakots (Dec 5, 2008)

susanth said:
			
		

> Let the DVD be in Torrent format only; there by saving enough Bandwidth.





			
				susanth said:
			
		

> These are the situations where moderator could Put a poll and understand the end users Feeling; by looking into the voting result. For E.g.:
> =============================================
> Do you Like a DVD image of FreeBSD Release ?
> 1) No DVD; CDROM is enough
> ...



Two great suggestions. I wouldn't mind seeding for the community and I'm also all in for a DVD image to be created.


----------



## keramida@ (Dec 5, 2008)

Kitche said:
			
		

> Most people like DVD's now so they don't have to switch discs out since I do know that sysinstall sometimes can ask for one disc then ask for the other disc that was in the drive before the new disc was placed in.



Ken Smith has made a few changes to sysinstall to fix the "infinite CD swapping prompts" problem.  I haven't had a chance to test this with 6.4 yet, but it's worth trying


----------



## Kitche (Dec 6, 2008)

keramida@ said:
			
		

> Ken Smith has made a few changes to sysinstall to fix the "infinite CD swapping prompts" problem.  I haven't had a chance to test this with 6.4 yet, but it's worth trying



yea that's what he said one time on the NFLUG mailing list. never really tried it since anymore I just do a pkg_add -r after I install.


----------



## Eponasoft (Dec 7, 2008)

The DVD option is good for OEMs who want to offer FreeBSD as an operating system with new systems. Yeah I know this doesn't happen a lot  but a man can dream...


----------



## mart (Dec 7, 2008)

I was surprised, and initially disappointed, not to find an official DVD.  I feared all kinds of disk-swapping hell, so I made my own DVD from the CD isos before even booting. 

After installing and updating my system a few times now (don't worry, I'm having fun) I now see the logic behind offering CDs.  I do a very basic install, no packages, and no ports (they're out-of-date, so I portsnap/freebsd-update).  I almost certainly only needed CD1.  I guess a DVD would be useful for some around the time of release (where media and ports are closer), but for where things stand right now with 7.0, or for anyone looking to be on current, it'd be a waste of bandwidth.

I'm hoping there's still a small download for 7.1.  I'll be using that rather than a DVD full of software I'll never install, or that will be out-of-date in a few weeks.  (That's assuming I screw-up the official upgrade method of course - i.e. likely )


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 8, 2008)

We all do ...
Having CDs is not a bad thing .. is a _good_ one !!
Having a DVD is a really nice addition ...

But nobody is saying "there should be no CDs .. it's DVDs or nothing!".

Anyways:


```
[gonzalo@inferna ~]% ftp ftp.freebsd.org
Trying 2001:4f8:0:2::e...
Trying 2001:6c8:6:4::7...
Trying 204.152.184.73...
Connected to ftp.freebsd.org.
220 Welcome to freebsd.isc.org.
Name (ftp.freebsd.org:gonzalo): anonymous
331 Please specify the password.
Password:
230 Login successful.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp> cd /pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1/
250 Directory successfully changed.
ftp> ls
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||52028|)
150 Here comes the directory listing.
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     38094848 Dec 07 18:27 7.1-RC1-i386-bootonly.iso
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     579241984 Dec 07 18:28 7.1-RC1-i386-disc1.iso
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     556623872 Dec 07 18:30 7.1-RC1-i386-disc2.iso
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     611401728 Dec 07 18:32 7.1-RC1-i386-disc3.iso
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     301572096 Dec 07 18:40 7.1-RC1-i386-docs.iso
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     1895973319 Dec 07 18:39 7.1-RC1-i386-dvd1.iso.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002     231831552 Dec 07 18:41 7.1-RC1-i386-livefs.iso
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002          450 Dec 07 18:45 CHECKSUM.MD5
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002          695 Dec 07 18:48 CHECKSUM.SHA256
226 Directory send OK.
ftp> quit
221 Goodbye.
[gonzalo@inferna ~]%
```

There you go ..


----------



## mart (Dec 9, 2008)

> But nobody is saying "there should be no CDs .. it's DVDs or nothing!".



I wasn't suggesting they were, just stating my preference for having a lightweight alternative   Newcomers, like myself, will almost always go for the DVD if available - 'better safe than sorry' - despite the fact it's overkill for most situations.



> There you go ..



Oooh, nice - RC1!  7.1 gets closer and closer...


----------



## jean (Jan 5, 2009)

how to use 7.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz ?
how to extract to 7.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso ?


----------



## jean (Jan 5, 2009)

jean said:
			
		

> how to use 7.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz ?
> how to extract to 7.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso ?



man 8 burncd

The typical usage for burning from a compressed image file on stdin:

      gunzip -c file.iso.gz | burncd -f /dev/acd0 data - fixate


----------



## vermaden (Jan 5, 2009)

*burncd *is able to burn DVD's?


----------



## hedwards (Jan 6, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> *burncd *is able to burn DVD's?


The man page says that it does. And thanks for pointing out my idiocy. I was having a hard time figuring out why burncd wouldn't burn the disc. Or you could use dvd+rw-tools.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 6, 2009)

https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195


----------



## vermaden (Jan 6, 2009)

@hedwards && @killasmurf86

I already use my custom burn scripts, they save me a lot of time:
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=126

I just thought that this functionality has been added to *burncd* like in *cdrw @ Solaris*, it is capable of burning both CD's and DVD's


----------

